# True cockapoo !!



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

While out walking with Merlin the other day I met a lady with a 10 year old cockapoo-she was light brown in colour and not very big-but lovely for her age. 

I was talking to the lady owner and I told her that Merlin was an F2 and she replied that he was therefore not a true cockapoo. 

I was quite shaken by this has I have seen a lot of pictures of F1s and I think he looks more like a cockapoo than some of these. 

I know I shouldn't let it bother me but I can't seem to get it out of my mind. 
Just wondered if this is true. ???

Anyway here is a pic of my Merlin (15 weeks now )


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Another pic of Merlin


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Minnie said:


> Another pic of Merlin


He is stunning and he's your's. I wouldn't let what that lady said worry you, an F2 is still 50% Poodle and 50% Cocker if she wants to get technical. But at the end of the day your dog is your dog no matter what he is.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Merlin is the cutest little cockapoo ever, his genes are cockerspaniel and poodle, what's not cocakpoo about that!? 

Who cares, he could be half frog half hippo....he's merlin and he is gorgeous. 

I mentioned to someone at the park the other day that I had a cockapoo and got told i quote.."in his opinion" that I was cruel to encourage breeding of a designer dog, and it was unethical and unhealthy....In my opinion, this guy is a bit of a tool, I just had to laugh it off.


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

OMG Merlin is adorable
You are lucky to have him in your life


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Agree with the above posts, he's gorgeous, mine are both F1 and look totally different from build to coat type.... bring on the diversity xx


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Of course he's a cockapoo! Oh how upsetting but don't worry he is and is gorgeous!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:iagree: he is a cockapoo and :iagree: he is GORGEOUS. Ignore her, how rude of her to say that to you.  probably just jealous.


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

Merlin is absolutely gorgeous,some people are just odd.
I have a 4 month old cockapoo and when I first saw a photo of him I thought look at that wee spaniel with the crazy ears.I then read the details and discovered he was cockapoo.Subsequently went to see him and he put a smile on my face which has been there ever since.
One time walking him and my older cocker in the park a group of elderly ladies stopped us to have a chat and one of them said to the others,that wee one is 100% cocker the other one isn't.I laughed!
You enjoy your lovely wee Merlin and ignore the snobby oneupmanship of the human.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

He looks like a cockapoo to me. In fact he looks just like a lighter version of mine at that age. People say the oddest things. Who cares what generation he is anyway? He's adorable.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your comments. 

We think he is great !!!

And never get tired of looking at him and seeing that lovely cute face


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Minnie said:


> While out walking with Merlin the other day I met a lady with a 10 year old cockapoo-she was light brown in colour and not very big-but lovely for her age.
> 
> I was talking to the lady owner and I told her that Merlin was an F2 and she replied that he was therefore not a true cockapoo.
> 
> ...




A cockapoo has many looks.. One doesn't look anymore or less cockapoo than the next. If they are the result of a cocker spaniel and poodle mating they are cockapoos. There isn't an exact look to these dogs, whatever the generation. I resent people saying that one cockapoo looks more cockapoo than another.. These are a mixed breed and therefore are not an exact science when it comes to looks.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh he is adorable!! Lola is an F1 and looks less "Cockapoo" than your bundle of fluff as she isn't very curly - clearly the lady you met doesn't really know what she is talking about!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Oh he is adorable!! Lola is an F1 and looks less "Cockapoo" than your bundle of fluff as she isn't very curly - clearly the lady you met doesn't really know what she is talking about!!


Your Lola looks just like a cockapoo to me! Gorgeous girl!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Every inch gorgeous cockapoo IMO...enjoy Merlin whatever anyone says...he really is magic ( sorry sooo cheesey!!)


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Minnie said:


> Another pic of Merlin


He's soooo cute I've copied his photo on here again. Can't have enough of looking at him.

He is most definitely cockapoo through and through

I met a lovely lady on the beach a little while back, she was walking in front of me with her dog, but kept stopping trying 'subtly' try and let me catch up. She wanted to know what my adorable dog was. I told her it was a cockapoo, waiting for a possible sniffy remark. Funnily enough she just cooed more and said how wonderful, I have the best of two lovely breeds of dogs.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Julie,
We also love looking at him, he cocks his head to the side when we talk to him and it seems like he knows you're talking to him.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Merlin is a sweetie - gorgeous COCKAPOO


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Merlin is gorgeous  What an irresistibly sweet face 
We have had a Cockapoo meet in Scotland today, wow what a diverse mix of poos were theretoo - (including the beautiful Lola, who should have come home with me but they wouldn't let me have her  )
Isn't it marvelous how different they can all look, coat types, colours and sizes?
Incidentaly an F1/2/3/4b which is genetically 75% one breed and 25% the other, is still a cockapoo ....


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Merlin is certainly a cockapoo,a 2nd generation cockapoo too.I breed f2s occasionally and they are exactly the same as f1s,sometimes there is a pup in an f2 litter that will resemble the cocker more and recently there ere a lot of silly rumours spread about the net about them not being true cockapoos which is utter rubbish,thats like saying a labrador that has labrador parents isnt a labrador.some very inexperiened people think that a cockapoo is only a cockapoo when they are first generation but its simply because they dont know any better!! Merlin,i have to say is one of the cutest cockapoos ive ever seen,he is stunning!!! xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

What is he if he isn't a Cockapoo.........a polar bear??? 

He is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mandym said:


> Merlin is certainly a cockapoo,a 2nd generation cockapoo too.I breed f2s occasionally and they are exactly the same as f1s,sometimes there is a pup in an f2 litter that will resemble the cocker more and recently there ere a lot of silly rumours spread about the net about them not being true cockapoos which is utter rubbish,thats like saying a labrador that has labrador parents isnt a labrador.some very inexperiened people think that a cockapoo is only a cockapoo when they are first generation but its simply because they dont know any better!! Merlin,i have to say is one of the cutest cockapoos ive ever seen,he is stunning!!! xxx


Agree Mandy, this is what annoys me about ignorant people who think "something went wrong" if a cockapoo favours their cocker parent. Do we not expect offspring to look like their parents? Stupid ignorance is what it is. There isn't a cockapoo look they are all so diverse and change as they grow. They are all beautiful. The main beauty of them is their gorgeous personality and loving eyes that allow you right into their souls...


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, if you ever decide you don't want him, being not a 'true cockapoo' after all, I'll quite happily take him 

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Ah ignore the miserable old bag, Merlin is so gorgeous he should have an entire breed just named after him....oh wait he has!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my mercy, he could be the poster boy for cockapoos!! He is absolutely adorable, I could kiss that precious face a million times!!


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

My Daisy is an F1b with cockapoo mum and poodle dad. My friend suggested that this made her a "cockapoodlepoo"!

Surely if Merlin has both cockapoo parents he's more cockapoo than an F1!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Actually we like the fact that both his parents are cockapoos.

When I first started looking for a pup it is what I wanted and then I read some of the horror stories about F2s and this did put me off slightly. 

But has you can see he looks like a cockapoo and both his parents were gorgeous and Merlin is the spittin image of his dad. 

Our little teddy bear !!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Are there horror stories of F2s? 
Usually a good look at the person spouting this rubbish will give you their motive behind their stupid opinions


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

When I first found out about the cockaoo breed I read lots of articles on the net and a lot were deterring you from buying an F2 because of the granddaddy effect. 
But after a time and looking on this forum my fears subsided and I was quite happy to get an F2. 
The cockapoo is such a great dog and I love looking at all the different colours and sizes. There are so many varieties but all so lovely.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

They are all lovely, including those F2s that are the throw back. I am sure if the owners are fully aware of their dogs coat type, which a good breeder will make you aware of, they are perfectly happy with their smoother coated poo. Sometimes I think the personality traits of these dogs gets far too overshadowed by the coat variations.

Your boy is lovely, enjoy him. We are enjoying his pictures!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This all frustrates me greatly. These dogs look different because they are cross breeds. There is no such thing as horror stories!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Merlin is absolutely scrummy and every inch a cockapoo! It's funny how people will comment on a cockapoo that looks more cocker but don't seem to if it is more poodle. Surely a cockapoo can take after either parent or both! All very normal however they turn out. I think there is too much expectation of a cockapoo to fit a certain look but Karen is right in that it is their characters that are cockapoo too! x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Merlin is absolutely scrummy and every inch a cockapoo! It's funny how people will comment on a cockapoo that looks more cocker but don't seem to if it is more poodle. Surely a cockapoo can take after either parent or both! All very normal however they turn out. I think there is too much expectation of a cockapoo to fit a certain look but Karen is right in that it is their characters that are cockapoo too! x


Well said Jane........


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Merlin is your gorgeous boy and is definitely a cockapoo. Cockapoos are not pedigrees so no one can tell you what he is or isn't. Just ignore ignorant people and don't let them upset you. Have fun with your boy.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

:iagree: with everyone!!! 
Merlin certainly has the wow factor... Gorgeous xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lovely dog....and he's all yours. Enjoy, be proud!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Merlin is gorgeous....he looks a lot like my Hattie so I am a bit biased! She is an F1b. I love all the different cockapoo looks, they are such gorgeous dogs. See more and more around Brighton, I'm not surprised they are so popular.


----------



## hurfbird (Jan 21, 2012)

what a silly woman, he is gorgeous and 100% cockapoo. It amazes me that not only do we get snobbery from other dog owners who mock the term cockapoo but we are now getting it within 'poo owners. x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe people should just mind their own business! I see lots of dogs everyday who aren't pleasing to the eye but I don't say anything to their owners!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm planning on getting an F1. But also have another breeder that does F2 & F3 pups. Guess what they look the same to me. ;-)

Some people just don't have enough to worry about in their own life.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Minnie said:


> Thanks Julie,
> We also love looking at him, he cocks his head to the side when we talk to him and it seems like he knows you're talking to him.


Haha, I too have a cockapoo that cocks her head to one side, this way and that, whilst I'm chatting away to her. We have some great one sided conversations, I talk she listens intently


----------



## dianne (Aug 27, 2012)

He looks all Cockapoo to me!! My boy is an F1 year old and Merlin looks much the same as he did at that age. Can't be bothered with all that breed snobbery!!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Minnie
Merlin looks identical to my Millie, who is also an F2 cockapoo. She is 10 weeks old on Wednesday. I can't believe how much they are alike. He is absolutely gorgeous. millie also cocks her head to one side when we talk to her which is so adorable. Take no notice of this comment and listen to your ILMC friends. 
I can't wait to walk with Millie as I am so proud of her, she is so beautiful and intelligient too. xxxx


----------

